
Show HN: Termpage – Build a webpage that behaves like a terminal - brisky
https://github.com/tautvilas/termpage/
======
westurner
This looks useful.

FWIW, you can build a curses-style terminal GUI with Urwid (in Python) and use
that through the web. AFAIU, it requires Apache; but it's built on Tornado
(which is now built on Asyncio) so something more lightweight than Apache on a
Pi should definitely be doable. Termpage with like a Go or Rust REST API may
still be more lightweight, but more work.

